# Unwanted downgrade



## KdeBruin (Oct 31, 2012)

I've search the internet but did not find an answer to the following problem.

I've installed net/serviio (this is version 0.6.2) but after some time I wanted to upgrade to the latest version 1.0.1. I copied the ports directory to my home directory, made the necessary changes and upgraded to the new version without any problems.

However, I'm using the ports updater script by DutchDaemon and now *portmaster* wants to install the original version again.

How can I prevent this? Should I have made the changes in-place inside the ports tree?


----------



## KdeBruin (Oct 31, 2012)

OK, never mind. I've been misreading the *portmaster* output.


----------

